# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  alcachofa

## palm

Quisiera conocer la situación de la alcachofa en Perú en la actualidad, precios fob y las perspectivas de la próxima campaña. Muchas GraciasTemas similares: PLANTINES DE HORTALIZAS: Brócoli, Pepino, Alcachofa, Espárrago, Páprika, Tomate, etc. Artículo: Minag anuncia en el Congreso II Festival Gastronómico de la Alcachofa Artículo: Productores de alcachofa de Junín serán capacitados en uso de riego tecnificado Artículo: Minag: Perú es el tercer país exportador de alcachofa en el mundo Artículo: Cultivos de alcachofa se consolidan en Ica, Arequipa y Ancash

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Quisiera conocer la situación de la alcachofa en Perú en la actualidad, precios fob y las perspectivas de la próxima campaña. Muchas Gracias

 El 2009 fue un año difícil para el negocio de la alcachofa en conserva. Las temperaturas mínimas durante el invierno fueron muy altas y eso mermó el rendimiento esperado en los campos. En ese sentido, los precios estuvieron bien, pero - repito - los rendimientos estuvieron por debajo de lo esperado. 
Para el próximo año (2010) esperamos que se normalice el clima y todo vuelva a la normalidad. Sin embargo, te recomiendo tomar contacto con las principales procesadoras / exportadoras de alcachofas del país (Sociedad Agrícola Virú, Damper Trujillo, Camposol, AIB, IQF del Perú, etc.) para suscribir compromisos de producción con precios mínimos garantizados, para reducir el riesgo del negocio.  
Para mayor información, te adjunto un cuadro de las exportaciones y precios mensuales de las conservas de alcachofas de los últimos 3 años. 
Saludos y gracias por utilizar AgroFórum.pe 
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## EDuardo Aramburu Zapata

Tenemos noticias de perdidas del 60 a 100%  en campos españoles por cambios climaticos y frio , ¿ podemos esperar mejores precios para el proximo año? el año 2009 el precio ( VIRU) fue el mismo del año pasado pero nos faborecio la baja del precio de los insumos, no asi la producciòn.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Efectivamente, Europa - y particularmente España - ha sufrido severos daños por el invierno tan severo. Eso debería favorecer a los productores peruanos de alcachofa. No obstante, desde el punto de vista de nuestra producción, al igual que en el 2009, todo dependerá de las temperaturas mínimas del otoño e invierno del 2010. Si como todos esperamos, el clima de normaliza después de El Niño leve que estamos viviendo, las perspectivas de producción de alcachofa en el Perú serán buenas. En cambio, si seguimos con temperaturas mínimas "altas" durante el próximo otoño e invierno, tendremos nuevamente bajas producciones de alcachofa.
Ojalá que ocurra lo primero.
Atentamente,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## palm

Hola,  
Es verdad que la helada de las últimas semanas afectó los cultivos en España (Murcia, Valencia, Andalucía), ennegreciendo los hojas. La alcachofa que no sirve para la venta en el mercado de producto fresco, se dirije a la industria de la conserva con los precios muy bajos. Por lo que habrá que ver las próximas semanas. Les pego una noticia de la web: 
ARTICHOKES 
Spain is recovering some market share from South America as both Peru and Chile have experienced short crops. Chiles crop (June through November 2009) was 20-30% off from 2008 due mainly to bad weather and packers there quickly sold out. The larger Peruvian crop has fared even worse  after one of the biggest factories (Camposol) closed its doors last year for lack of profitability, the overall production for the country was brought down significantly. After first expecting a normal season, the crop situation turned worse, and now the remaining packers are sold out, raw material is scarce, and the large players are planning to shut their factories for months at a time in 2010. Spain has been re-entering the picture and increasing exports at prices well above those in South America. Unfortunately, the past few days brought snow and below freezing temperatures in Murcia; packers are reporting that serious damage may have been caused. 
¿Que opinan?

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno la realidad es que el precio de retorno en le valle de Virú la campaña 2009 , mejoro en dos puntos , ya se estubo comprando a 0.40    el 2008 y 2009 cerro con 0.42 , el tema de precios no mejorara demasiado   , aunque los precios internacionales hallan sido  buenos el tema es mejorar en la productividad , lo que en el caso de la alcachofa tiene que ver mucho con los factores climaticos y sanitarios , esta provado que campos con dos campañas seguidas no tienen muchas posibilidades de superar 14 toneladas de producción a menos que el clima se a demasiado favorable lo cual es poco factible ya que las minimas de Virú no son menores de 15.5 ºc desde hace 2 AÑOS y en el momento de las inducción floral es muy importante la acumulación de horas frio , cualquier información tecnica sobre el cultivo sirvanse consultar y si esta dentro de mi experiencia podre resolver las dudas.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Alfonso:
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con tus apreciaciones en torno a la productividad y los efectos del clima (horas de frío) en el negocio de la alcachofa.
Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecerte por dar a conocer tus experiencias y conocimientos a través de Agrofórum. 
Atentamente,
Fernando Cillóniz    

> Bueno la realidad es que el precio de retorno en le valle de Virú la campaña 2009 , mejoro en dos puntos , ya se estubo comprando a 0.40 el 2008 y 2009 cerro con 0.42 , el tema de precios no mejorara demasiado , aunque los precios internacionales hallan sido buenos el tema es mejorar en la productividad , lo que en el caso de la alcachofa tiene que ver mucho con los factores climaticos y sanitarios , esta provado que campos con dos campañas seguidas no tienen muchas posibilidades de superar 14 toneladas de producción a menos que el clima se a demasiado favorable lo cual es poco factible ya que las minimas de Virú no son menores de 15.5 ºc desde hace 2 AÑOS y en el momento de las inducción floral es muy importante la acumulación de horas frio , cualquier información tecnica sobre el cultivo sirvanse consultar y si esta dentro de mi experiencia podre resolver las dudas.

----------


## vialbara

Respecto al cultivo de la Alcachofa; ciertamente en Perú se cultiva las alcachofa sin espinas (costa) y alcachofa con espinas o criolla (en sierra), mi consulta es sobre esta ùltima, cuales son las perspectivas para seguir promocionando su cultivo en zonas de sierra, Huancayo se sonsolida, pero ingresan otras zonas como Cusco por ejemplo. gracias por el dato.
Atte
Victor A. Baca Ramos

----------


## MEXICANO

Sr. Fernando buenos dias
estoy participando por primera vez en esta pagina y me parece muy buena
he leido varias respuestas suyas y me parecen muy interesantes.
Me interesa investigar sobre infraestructura para una hectarea de alcachofa.
Podria orientarme por favor respecto a la infraestructura necesaria como es tamaño de motobomba de 3/4 hp para tomar agua de un tanque a nivel de piso, diametro de manguera prinicipal considero 2 pulgadas y 1 pulgada por linea cada 12 metros a presion de 2 kg/cm2, gasto de aspersores nebulizadores para 16 litros por minuto cada uno para cada 10 metros de diametro, con llave de paso en cada una de las 10 lineas  de 10 aspersores, regando en una linea cada 10 minutos.
Asimismo conectar cintilla con perforacion a cada 40 centimetros con llave de paso en cada una de las 10 lineas a instalar, para irrigar combinando con los nebulizadores, sembrando 8,000 plantas por hectares.
Espero sus valiosas orientaciones y comentarios.
En caso de contar con un archivo electronico detallado relativo a la infraestructura  se lo agradecere mucho 
atentamente 
antoniop erez diaz

----------


## mvchj

Estimados amigos, quisiera saber cuanto es el precio actual de la alcachofa en conservas para exportación y Cuanto es el costo de este producto en Estados Unidos, españa y Francia.
Agradeciendo su apoyo me suscribo.
Atentamente
Charo Meza

----------


## Rabrindanat

Buenas tardes, estoy explorando un nuevo proyecto que es el cultivo aeropónico de la alcachofa, definitivamente es una experiencia inédita en el Perú donde se está promoviendo el sistema para la presemilla de papa y solo para eso; si alguien tiene algún aporte lo agradecería mucho. 
Para el Ing. Fernando en específico, leí en alguna parte, creo que fue en este foro que dentro de la cadena productiva de la alcachofa la etapa de procesamiento es la más rentable, definitivamente por esa y otras razones pretendo producir y envasar pequeños lotes de alcachofas, serán pequeños lotes por que dada la inversión que demandará el sistema aeropónico planeo cultivar a lo más 400 o 500 m2 con una alta densidad de siembra, no menor a 5 plantas por metro cuadrado; preguntar si esto es razonable o funcional creo que estaría demás por que entiendo que es una experiencia inédita, a raíz de un exitoso cultivo de tomate hidropónico que conduzco, creo que el sistema aeropónico promete, eso lo veré finalmente, pero entre tanto me agradaría que compartiera desde su experiencia cuales son los probables riesgos a los que me puedo confrontar; el cultivo se haría en Cañete, en concreto a unos dos Km valle arriba respecto a Cerro Azul (por la cercanía a suministro eléctrico); puesto que leo que el factor de baja temperatura invernal es crítico, creo que la protección del cultivo sería con malla Rashell al 50%, sin embargo en la zona los periodos otoñales e invernales implican humedad y lo que tal vez sea más determinante: fotoperiodos cortos cuya intensidad sería aún más reducida por efecto de la malla; ¿Qué opinión le merece estos considerandos Ing. Fernando?. 
Como comentario adicional, acabo de estar por Cusco, cerca a Urcos y me enseñaron un alcachofar, según me dijeron con fines de exportación y a pesar de las ponderaciones que merecía de mi interlocutor, en mi concepto el tamaño del follaje y de los frutos y su aspecto en general era de bastante menor calidad que los observados en Cañete, es necesario precizar que la zona tiene descensos térmicos nocturnos significativos y abundante irradiación solar diurna, indudablemente hay muchos otros aspectos condicionantes, no se si con esta poca información se puedan comparar resultados; apreciaría un comentario si ha lugar. 
En conclusión, sería un buen consejo sembrar alcachofa en Cañete bajo condiciones protegidas? podría funcionar mejor el cultivo siempre en base al sistea aeropónico pero sin malla de protección? ¿Qué opina? Apreciaría su respuesta. 
Gracias.

----------

